# What would be the ideal 223 Round for Coyote?



## George30022 (Apr 12, 2015)

I currently have 100 rounds of the V Max from Freedom Munitions, 100 rounds of the Pointed Soft Point to start with for Coyote Hunting. I have read where some have had issues with the V Max - going right thru with little to know fragmentation requiring a second - third shot? Winchester makes a 64 grain Super X power point/Hollow point along with the Federal Fusion which is an expanding Soft Point. Was looking for those who shoot a 223 Hunting round at a Coyote - their success and failures with certain rounds.
Thanks


----------



## MFOSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I shoot the fiocci 50 grain vmax for everything including hogs


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 13, 2015)

Factory loads? 

Hornady V-Max for yotes. I have never had an issue with them not expanding. I quit using them cause they were shreading the pelts on the exit wound. Now I use nosler ammo loaded for my rifle, no exit hole. 

Any soft tipped or ballistic bullet should drop a coyote from a .223 with proper bullet placement.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

It doesn't matter, just choot 'em.


----------



## George30022 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks all, I had my reservations about the information regarding the use of a V MAX bullet. I have a few hundred rounds I have shot at/zeror'd my 223 with = Freedom Munitions V MAX 60 Grain. 50 rounds at the time was $23. Not bad. $30 now, I'd say expensive.
Thanks all again - Great response Quack; I do Want to Hit one - Point me in the right area of GA to get a few...


----------



## goob (May 10, 2015)

I handload and shoot 55gr VMAX's in both 223 and 22-250.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 12, 2015)

I concur with the 55gr. Hornady V-max, devastating and puts hogs right down too...shot placement, as always, is key!  Shoot straight!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 5, 2015)

The most accurate round that your rifle shoots.

gt40


----------



## remingtonrifle (Feb 4, 2016)

I've ran out and used tula 62 gr fmj on hogs just popped it in head


----------



## George30022 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks all, The V Max 60 gr in .223 Cal looks to be the correct call I made last year. As for the Hogs; I have a few boxes of the SST Extrema in 165 Grain from Fiochi. 
Now the next test is to get some friends of ours to allow me to Hunt out the Hogs pesterin Farmland out East Ga. 
Once again; comments look great - thanks


----------



## molly (Feb 9, 2016)

*40 gr. Vmax*

For what its worths....I shoot the 40 gr fiocci v-max...been shooting em ever since I found out about em...3 years now.....get at Barrow`s in Butler Ga.  Just got a case last month I paid $24.95 for a box of 50.  I shoot a 1 in 10 twist in my match grade barrels on my AR-15....at a 100 yards you can cover a dime.....would not shoot anything else ....and the price is right.....they out shoot Hornady in the 53 gr.....I might mention they are fast...3650 ...I drop coyotes all night long....and killed alot of hogs too. Give Bo a call he got em waiting on you.  He also has the 50 gr....I just stuck with the 40 cause they work so well for me.


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (Jun 16, 2016)

Your gun will tell you what it likes to shoot best. try several box loads if you don't reload and find the one that shoots the best. Keep a book of the different ammo, bullet grain, type of bullet etc.  It will be invaluable to you later.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 13, 2016)

If cost isn't an issue, you can always try the ExtremeShock compressed core frangibles, and there's also the Barnes Varmint Grenade with the same concept. I think Federal factory loads the Barnes, but I can't remember the name of the line.

Both should give a .223-sized entry hole and no exit, but since the Vmax seems to do that anyway, you might be better off saving money in this instance.


----------



## lampern (Jul 13, 2016)

Try the Australian Outback in 55 grain Sierra Blitz King

http://www.sgammo.com/product/adi-o...ack-55-grain-sierra-blitz-king-ammo-aob223sbk


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 15, 2016)

all this technical stuff goes out the window when a yote enters the field.  after that, I worry about placement and go from there.


----------

